# Mozilla / Mozilla Firefox / Mozilla Thunderbird libpng



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Mozilla / Mozilla Firefox / Mozilla Thunderbird libpng
Vulnerabilities

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12232

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12232/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
DoS, System access

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Mozilla 0.x
http://secunia.com/product/772/
Mozilla 1.0
http://secunia.com/product/97/
Mozilla 1.1
http://secunia.com/product/98/
Mozilla 1.2
http://secunia.com/product/3100/
Mozilla 1.3
http://secunia.com/product/1480/
Mozilla 1.4
http://secunia.com/product/1481/
Mozilla 1.5
http://secunia.com/product/2478/
Mozilla 1.6
http://secunia.com/product/3101/
Mozilla 1.7.x
http://secunia.com/product/3691/
Mozilla Firefox 0.x
http://secunia.com/product/3256/
Mozilla Thunderbird 0.x
http://secunia.com/product/2637/

DESCRIPTION:
Mozilla has confirmed some vulnerabilities in Mozilla, Mozilla
Firefox, and Mozilla Thunderbird, which can be exploited by malicious
people to cause a DoS (Denial of Service) or compromise a vulnerable
system.

For more information:
SA12219

SOLUTION:
This has been fixed in the following versions:
* Mozilla 1.7.2
* Firefox 0.9.3
* Thunderbird 0.7.3

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=251381

OTHER REFERENCES:
SA12219:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12219/


----------

